# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Buying] 🔥 Looking for Supplier| FFXIV Gil| All Server| Extra Benefit| Live Update Price 🔥

## ffxivgilshop

*Amount:
*
We always buy-in on all servers
We offer better price for larger amount

* > Long-term partner benefit:*
We prioritize buying from you over others at ANY amount
We will buy your gold even when we are at maximum stock capacity

*Price:
*
 Contact our Discord/Skype for most updated price

* > Long-term partner benefit:*
We offer exclusive price for you compared to others
We provide additional tools that help you operate your business

*Payment:
*
 We pay instantly with flexible method of your choice: Paypal, Payoneer, Cryptos...more...

* > Long-term partner benefit:*
We flexible to work with you over additional payment method of your choice
We flexible to work with you to reduce payment fees

*Delivery:
*
 We have flexible delivery method: Face-to-Face, Mail...more...

* > Long-term partner benefit:*
We flexible to work with you over additional delivery method of your choice
We flexible to fullfil your additional requests regarding delivery process

*For first time business:*

We understand that trust need to be gained so we are very friendly and flexible with new partner
Please feel free to discuss with our Discord/Skype agents if you have any questions and requests
Below are some of the common practices we have used for new partner:

*> We can split the transaction into smaller amounts. Ex:*
If you want to sell us 100 units
You can send 20 units each time for 5 times
We transfer payment instantly after each trade for 5 times

*> We can do transaction over a middle-man service.*
We can find a highly trusted middle-man service
We will be happy to cover 50% of middle-man fees

*About us:
*
You can find us on every popular platforms
We are professional MMO trader group
We buy/sell any MMO products & services (currency, item, account, boosting...)
We are always open for partnership opportunity

*Contact us:*

*Attention:* To avoid scammer, please carefully use '*copy & paste*' while adding our following IDs

*Discord:* ffshop#3739
*Skype**:* live:.cid.66f79e7d8234205b
*Webapp**:* coming soon

----------

